# Hulett Apiaries, Rhine GA



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

Has anyone else been having problems getting queens from this guy. I've called, left messages, emailed, and sent pms thru bee source.

I prepaid for 200 queens way back in February and as of the 23rd of May have not received one queen. I was supposed to get the queens in beginning of April. 

All I have asked is to be updated. I am understanding of weather and other things but would like to been kept informed. I know he's a member of bee source so maybe he'll read this and I will get a response. 

Michael Hutett
Hulett Apiaries
5634 Fair Haven Rd
Rhine, GA 31077


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

Just wanted to let you all know Michael left a message on my phone that said he was going to graft 200 plus and hope to have some by the middle to end of June. Late for me but will use them none the less. I don't know if it was this post or the last message I left on his phone that did the trick. Anyway seems he's going to make right on the order. 

Andy


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

Well out of 200 paid for queens I have received 10. WOW I thought last week I would get more but haven't got anymore. I'm very discouraged Would of like to get a least a hundred. 
Let you all know if something changes.


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, I probably won't be getting any more queens this year from Hulett Apiaries. Sad to say, but I feel screwed. I'm hoping he redeems himself next spring with finishing his order with me. Well it comes out so far that I paid 150 dollars a queen instead of 15 dollars. I ask for my money back but somehow I don't see that happening. Anyway BUYERS BEWARE. Will keep you all posted if there's any change. I will be keeping tabs to let others know to be careful when ordering from this guy.


Andy
.
.


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

BUYERS BEWARE

Well if any one knows this guy I don't know how he can live with himself. Thou Shall Not Steal. He's broke that commandment. And he has not made this wrong into a right. No phone calls, no nothing. If anyone knows this guy don't deal with him, What a crook. Yes I'm not very happy. 

BUYERS BEWARE 

If he screwed me he screw someone else just a matter of time. Just wanted to remind people of this guy. I will probably do this from time to time. 

BUYERS BEWARE



Hulett Apiaries
5634 Fair Haven Rd
Rhine, GA 31077I


----------

